# Best Logging Movie



## bigbavarian

Seeing all these posts on how American Loggers should be American Truckers and that we all want to see more on the actual fellers.

What would you say is the best movie out there that is based around logging, fellers, or lumberyards? 

I know there are a few old ones out there but cannot remember them. There was a scene in one I will never forget. A feller was pinned between two logs, the saw, stalled, and the water was rising. His buddy was doing everything he could do to save him but was unsuccessful. 

What are your favorites.

Bigbavarian


----------



## 2dogs

bigbavarian said:


> Seeing all these posts on how American Loggers should be American Truckers and that we all want to see more on the actual fellers.
> 
> What would you say is the best movie out there that is based around logging, fellers, or lumberyards?
> 
> I know there are a few old ones out there but cannot remember them. There was a scene in one I will never forget. A feller was pinned between two logs, the saw, stalled, and the water was rising. His buddy was doing everything he could do to save him but was unsuccessful.
> 
> What are your favorites.
> 
> Bigbavarian



"Sometimes a Great Notion"
Never give a inch.


----------



## tomtrees58

2dogs said:


> "Sometimes a Great Notion"
> Never give a inch.



yup you can get at Amazon tom trees


----------



## DK_stihl

*Sometimes a great notion*

That was a great one, Paul newman was really good in it. Another that comes to mind is "Charlie the Lonesome cougar". It had some excellent footage of everything from tree falling, river drives, and also the sawmill. The best recent one I've seen was X-Men origins. Wolverine worked as a logger, if you can believe that.


----------



## John Ellison

You can watch that scene from "Sometimes a Great Notion" on YOU tube.


----------



## tomtrees58

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vKdF-IP7rE0&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vKdF-IP7rE0&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## forestryworks

bigbavarian said:


> Seeing all these posts on how American Loggers should be American Truckers and that we all want to see more on the actual fellers.
> 
> What would you say is the best movie out there that is based around logging, fellers, or lumberyards?
> 
> I know there are a few old ones out there but cannot remember them. There was a scene in one I will never forget. A feller was pinned between two logs, the saw, stalled, and the water was rising. His buddy was doing everything he could do to save him but was unsuccessful.
> 
> What are your favorites.
> 
> Bigbavarian



fellers or fallers?

round these parts fellers are common folks...


----------



## bigbavarian

That is the exact scene I was talking about.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKdF-IP7rE0


----------



## groundsmgr

Boy that old mab chainsaw remindes me of my old partner chainsaw with a 40 bar. The low idle was burnt out. We called it mongo. MONGO GO CUT WOOD.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## wood4heat

bigbavarian said:


> That is the exact scene I was talking about.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKdF-IP7rE0



damn...that brought my mood down a notch.

I need to rent that movie.


----------



## gink595

:agree2: Looks like a good movie, I like Paul Newman movies, kinda like Clint Eastwood.


----------



## Curlycherry1

bigbavarian said:


> That is the exact scene I was talking about.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKdF-IP7rE0



Dayum that is a good scene. I remember seeing it when I first watched the movie and thought was too real for words.

We studied it in a failure mode class. Their plan to float the log was good but they neglected to think of the log rolling. That could have been reasonable to stop with the stuff on hand but what they failed to anticipate was the height the water was going to reach on the log before it would float. It should have been obvious it would be ~80% submerged before it would float. Thus he needed to keep breathing even if the log had not rolled. So Paul N should have gone and gotten a hose off of a nearby piece of equipment or something and fixed it so he could breathe.


----------



## Meadow Beaver

forestryworks said:


> fellers or fallers?
> 
> round these parts fellers are common folks...



That's right feller.


----------



## wood4heat

Curlycherry1 said:


> Dayum that is a good scene. I remember seeing it when I first watched the movie and thought was too real for words.
> 
> We studied it in a failure mode class. Their plan to float the log was good but they neglected to think of the log rolling. That could have been reasonable to stop with the stuff on hand but what they failed to anticipate was the height the water was going to reach on the log before it would float. It should have been obvious it would be ~80% submerged before it would float. Thus he needed to keep breathing even if the log had not rolled. So Paul N should have gone and gotten a hose off of a nearby piece of equipment or something and fixed it so he could breathe.



You ever tried to breath through a hose underwater? Maybe if you're only under a foot but you'll tire real fast. Much more than a foot and it aint happening, there is just too much pressure.


----------



## Curlycherry1

wood4heat said:


> You ever tried to breath through a hose underwater? Maybe if you're only under a foot but you'll tire real fast. Much more than a foot and it aint happening, there is just too much pressure.



If I were in a predicament like that I would go and grab a radiator hose or a similar hose off of a vehicle or piece of equipment. Unscrew it or hack it out with my trusty Swiss army knife. I know that a long garden hose will not work because there is not enough volume exchange, but a 2' hunk will work ok for a while in a pinch. But a bigger hose like a radiator hose will work perfect in a case like the one in the movie. Got to think worst case scenario.


----------



## buzz sawyer

Curlycherry1 said:


> If I were in a predicament like that I would go and grab a radiator hose or a similar hose off of a vehicle or piece of equipment. Unscrew it or hack it out with my trusty Swiss army knife. I know that a long garden hose will not work because there is not enough volume exchange, but a 2' hunk will work ok for a while in a pinch. But a bigger hose like a radiator hose will work perfect in a case like the one in the movie. Got to think worst case scenario.



I think you'd have a better chance for air exchange with a smaller hose - something with less volume than your lungs but your diaphragm and ribs can only overcome so much water pressure on your chest. Let's see if I remember the math from SCUBA CLASS. At 33 feet deep the pressure increases by one atmosphere or 14.28 psi. That means for each foot of depth, the pressure on your chest increases by about .43 psi. An area 12" x 12" (144 sq in.) would have 61 pounds of force against it. The outer area of a normal chest is at least twice that area - so we're talking 122 pounds to overcome at one foot. There are probably some who could do that. At two feet -- think about breathing with a 244 lb. man standing on your chest. 

Still - I would have tried - at least Newman could have blown into the hose. 

Best scene in the movie was the last one.


----------



## Curlycherry1

buzz sawyer said:


> I think you'd have a better chance for air exchange with a smaller hose - something with less volume than your lungs but your diaphragm and ribs can only overcome so much water pressure on your chest. Let's see if I remember the math from SCUBA CLASS. At 33 feet deep the pressure increases by one atmosphere or 14.28 psi. That means for each foot of depth, the pressure on your chest increases by about .43 psi. An area 12" x 12" (144 sq in.) would have 61 pounds of force against it. The outer area of a normal chest is at least twice that area - so we're talking 122 pounds to overcome at one foot. There are probably some who could do that. At two feet -- think about breathing with a 244 lb. man standing on your chest.
> 
> Still - I would have tried - at least Newman could have blown into the hose.
> 
> Best scene in the movie was the last one.



Nice math but it can't be all that much pressure or else a snorkel would not work all that well. Also even though a person is under water if there really was that much pressure then why would tanks work? That would seem in like it could not be done yet we all know it can.


----------



## bighugetrees

*Movie*

"Logging the way I seen it" About Hobbie family west coast logging.

Pretty good I would say.


----------



## wood4heat

Curlycherry1 said:


> Nice math but it can't be all that much pressure or else a snorkel would not work all that well. Also even though a person is under water if there really was that much pressure then why would tanks work? That would seem in like it could not be done yet we all know it can.



The snorkel works because your floating on the surface rather than under it. Tanks work because they're pressurized to overcome the water pressure.


----------



## Curlycherry1

wood4heat said:


> The snorkel works because your floating on the surface rather than under it. Tanks work because they're pressurized to overcome the water pressure.



Thanks for the clairification, but I still maintain, that at most the guy pinned under a log would only need at most a long snorkel to survive long enough for the log to float. Just about any tube would work. To count on mouth to mouth was an accident waiting to happen because once the lungs fill with water there is no flushing it out with air.

In the class I took very similar discussions took place about hoses, tree branches, you name it. There was time to set up a better long term plan and they should have followed it.

The other thing that puzzled me was why did he cut a notch in the tree? Why not just cut it clean off next to the pinned person?


----------



## wood4heat

Curlycherry1 said:


> Thanks for the clairification, but I still maintain, that at most the guy pinned under a log would only need at most a long snorkel to survive long enough for the log to float. Just about any tube would work.



All I can say is try it. Take a piece of tube out to the pool, lake or whatever and give it a try. Doesn't sound right but it is, your diaphram just isn't meant to work against pressure and water is heavy.



Curlycherry1 said:


> In the class I took very similar discussions took place about hoses, tree branches, you name it. There was time to set up a better long term plan and they should have followed it.
> 
> The other thing that puzzled me was why did he cut a notch in the tree? Why not just cut it clean off next to the pinned person?



Maybe, it looked like things went south in ways they hadn't anticipated. 

I wondered about the notch as well. All I could figure is his bar wasn't long enough to to cut the log in one pass. He had to make a relief for the powerhead to get a little more reach with the bar.


----------



## Curlycherry1

wood4heat said:


> Maybe, it looked like things went south in ways they hadn't anticipated.



That was the point of the class and why they used the example of that movie scene. In a situation one must think of all possibilities of what could go wrong, even ones that seem far fetched.

I wish the movie was available on NetFlix. Grrr!


----------



## bigbavarian

You know I was just thinking. If he could run to the truck for a piece of hose, he most likely had a jack.

Place the jack between the logs.


----------



## slowp

I hate that scene.


----------



## buzz sawyer

slowp said:


> I hate that scene.



I agree - it's still tough to watch. The saw shouldn't have quit - didn't look like any water got into the ignition or intake.


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> I hate that scene.



Yup.


----------



## bigbavarian

Guys, it's Hollywood. Everything is real. 

Regardless, it is a great reminder of the dangers we face when we become lax. There are a lot of yahoos out there not spending enough time on safety that should watch it just as a reminder.


----------



## Curlycherry1

bigbavarian said:


> You know I was just thinking. If he could run to the truck for a piece of hose, he most likely had a jack.
> Place the jack between the logs.



Or pick a better fulcrum with the log he did have that he tried to move the thing with.


----------



## slowp

bigbavarian said:


> Guys, it's Hollywood. Everything is real.
> 
> Regardless, it is a great reminder of the dangers we face when we become lax. There are a lot of yahoos out there not spending enough time on safety that should watch it just as a reminder.



I used to laugh at that scene, not anymore. It hits close to home. I've not been around any fatalities, but have known some of the people who have died on the job. One day I was talking to a guy, the next day he was dead.
Logging accident. That was years ago, but I still worry about some of the guys I work around. They're not yahoos, and bad things happen fast, sometimes no matter what you do. 

Maybe I'm getting older and crankier.


----------



## lt1nut

slowp said:


> Maybe I'm getting older and wiser.



Fixed.


----------



## kentuckydiesel

Curlycherry1 said:


> I wish the movie was available on NetFlix. Grrr!




Uh...It is available on netflix.


----------



## Curlycherry1

kentuckydiesel said:


> Uh...It is available on netflix.



Sorry, check again, Netflix says "unavailable." I just looked.


----------



## paccity

View attachment 207775


----------



## partsman51

That scene stuck with me all these years, i have never forgotten what it was like to watch it.
Should mention have almost drowned three times in my life, not a fun thing, was very young each time, and was lucky that someone was always near.
still not a great swimmer, but love snorkelling in Hawaii or summertime here in Canada.


----------



## millerranch

If you have Dish, you can get it on movieplex on demand for free. 


Great show


----------



## fordcowboy

Just watched a movie from the 70s called timber tramps. Also there's big trees with kirk douglas.


----------



## arborjockey

wood4heat said:


> The snorkel works because your floating on the surface rather than under it. Tanks work because they're pressurized to overcome the water pressure.



You guys should check out SNUBA it might answer some ?s on under water breathing. 

Fordcowboy, at least rate them. Timber tramps I give 8 beers to. Big trees maybe only 2. 
Timber tramps had 3-4 descent logging scenes. 1 good wreck with an old truck carrying a big log. Poor clarity and terrible audio. Story line sucks. Music not so bad.
Big trees I purchased. Great movie. Wish it had more footage of logging as well. I Love Quakers 

(Beers are = to the amount needed drunk to enjoy movie)

I purchased a great logging movie off Ebay years ago. Ive since lost it. The bigging had some old steam train footage. Then it got into logging. Timber giants. Maybe? can't remember. I'll be back


----------



## michale34

the timber tramps is a good movie I have it on vhs with claude akins as the big push running those old mccullochs


----------



## michale34

we cant forget about guns of the timberlan with alan ladd


----------



## cnpser

Bonanza had better logging episodes than these reality tv shows.

As far as being pinned under water and being able to breathe, that is also going to depend on the person that was trapped. I knew someone that turned a forklift over off a dock and was pinned 2' under the water and died because he panicked and they did get a pipe to him to breathe through but he started to panic way before that. Being under water and unable to breathe is something that you do not want to experience. Just having the diving instructor turn off the tank was enough for me to know to keep air in my tanks when I surface.


----------

